# Anyone ever used a generlink?



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Just seen this online for the first time , never heard of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have few over here in Philippines and the most common one are set for single phase only but I do not know if they have three phase option for it but I doubt it.

the other issue is they are kinda restricted to smaller generators something like 10 maybe 15 Kw the most.

Some POCO allow that fitting for it and few dont.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I saw them many years ago. My power company doesn't allow them and I am glad. I prefer to make big profit selling the customer on a custom installed interlock/inlet system.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I have installed a couple of them at the request of clients during a panel change or service upgrade; never installed one by itself.

Cheers

John


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

WronGun said:


> Just seen this online for the first time , never heard of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add a surge arrester and you now have the Swiss Army knife meter socket.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Navyguy said:


> I have installed a couple of them at the request of clients during a panel change or service upgrade; never installed one by itself.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


You shouldn't have too. Call in for a DNR (Disconnect/ Reconnect) leave it below the meter base, and hydro does the work for you. :wink:


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

The_Modifier said:


> You shouldn't have too. Call in for a DNR (Disconnect/ Reconnect) leave it below the meter base, and hydro does the work for you. :wink:


I wish that was true... in fact I was specifically told by the local utility that they were not going to touch it!

Cheers

John


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Southeast Power said:


> Add a surge arrester and you now have the Swiss Army knife meter socket.


Actually they do come with a surge protector in them if you opt for it!

Cheers

John


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Navyguy said:


> I wish that was true... in fact I was specifically told by the local utility that they were not going to touch it!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


That's truly a first for me hearing that. Thank you for the heads up. We have always been told that once the meterbase has been energized, hydro has assumed ownership of the meterbase.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

The_Modifier said:


> That's truly a first for me hearing that. Thank you for the heads up. We have always been told that once the meterbase has been energized, hydro has assumed ownership of the meterbase.


That is true here also; it may be different with other utilities. Here they will do a complete disconnect so the neutral can be connected to the lug, then reconnect when done.

I have only dealt with the local utility here... maybe other utilities are doing it all the time, I just don't know. If the utility is not a ESA approved residential vertical, maybe that is why, can't say for sure.

Cheers

John


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

As far as I know, it's the utility's call as to whether you can use one like that. Briggs and Stratton has a transfer switch setup like that for standby generators like that too. I don't think the three around here will let us use them, at least eversource, though I think I saw that in CT you might be able too. I'd try it out if the meter location was ideal, in that, the customer doesn't have to drag the portable through 100 ft of snow to get to it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The_Modifier said:


> That's truly a first for me hearing that. Thank you for the heads up. We have always been told that once the meterbase has been energized, hydro has assumed ownership of the meterbase.


For us, If they gave me that challenge, I would install a separate meter base that Home Depot sells and install it myself. Done!


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fortis guys here ask what you want to do. The two that "we" have installed, the lineman hooked up the neutral and plugged the unit in hot.


----------



## CFCPWN (Feb 7, 2017)

mitch65 said:


> Fortis guys here ask what you want to do. The two that "we" have installed, the lineman hooked up the neutral and plugged the unit in hot.


Assuming, where you stated they plugged the unit in hot? Were you referring to just the meter and plug itself and not the SEP? Regardless we all have the same or similar testing requirements Megohm meters etcetera, so it sounds a little risky! In addition to the means of Disconnect, which is not shown in the picture, other than the plug attachment?

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkied (Jan 2, 2018)

very simple to install, has easy instructions to follow. Just attach neutral to neutral lug in meter and spin on generlink. Can attach to old style round meters or the new square ones


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

CFCPWN said:


> Assuming, where you stated they plugged the unit in hot? Were you referring to just the meter and plug itself and not the SEP? Regardless we all have the same or similar testing requirements Megohm meters etcetera, so it sounds a little risky! In addition to the means of Disconnect, which is not shown in the picture, other than the plug attachment?
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


There is no other means of disconnect.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Gender Link?

From the title I thought WronGun was writing about a dating site for one of the 63+ new genders.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

active1 said:


> Gender Link?
> 
> From the title I thought WronGun was writing about a dating site for one of the 63+ new genders.




[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Interesting that this thread started and I got a call about another one of these in a different city. Called the utility for that city and they said that they were good to go, but will not do the connection, they will do a complete disconnect so I can take the 30 seconds to connect the neutral to the lug and then they will reconnect.

This is the same as our utility locally.

Cheers

John


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

From the UL standard that covers them:

1.3 These devices are connected between the meter mounting equipment and the electric utility meter, on the line side of the service disconnect. As such, the installation of these devices is intended to be under the exclusive control of the serving utility, and these are not considered under the purview of the National Electrical Code, NFPA 70. Generators and associated wiring connected to the generator terminals of the transfer switch are not considered under the exclusive control of the utility, and are under the purview of NFPA 70.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Mulder said:


> From the UL standard that covers them:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.3 These devices are connected between the meter mounting equipment and the electric utility meter, on the line side of the service disconnect. As such, the installation of these devices is intended to be under the exclusive control of the serving utility, and these are not considered under the purview of the National Electrical Code, NFPA 70. Generators and associated wiring connected to the generator terminals of the transfer switch are not considered under the exclusive control of the utility, and are under the purview of NFPA 70.




Not something I would ever try to sell regardless. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warner0032 (Oct 26, 2017)

WronGun said:


> Mulder said:
> 
> 
> > From the UL standard that covers them:
> ...


----------



## Deanster65 (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm a meter guy with a utility company in Connecticut. We toyed with offering these to customers. I was the first guy in the company to install one. We decided it wasn't worth it for us to install GenerLinks. Now electricians install them. I'm not the biggest fan of anyone else touching the meter. I'm upgrading the service on my own house and the electrician is recommending one for me. My feelings are mixed. Any thoughts on pro or con?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

If you are upgrading your service, now is a great time to do a transfer switch, either manual or automatic, even if you aren’t buying the generator yet. You have it all apart, why not? Briggs and Stratton has an ATS that goes into the meter socket as well. Even if you don’t use one of the meter socket types, it’s a good time during an upgrade to think about it.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> If you are upgrading your service, now is a great time to do a transfer switch, either manual or automatic, even if you aren’t buying the generator yet. You have it all apart, why not? Briggs and Stratton has an ATS that goes into the meter socket as well. Even if you don’t use one of the meter socket types, it’s a good time during an upgrade to think about it.


I agree with this to a point also. I think if you are going to the expense / trouble of doing a service / panel upgrade, the separate ATS or MTS gives you options that you can’t get with the generlink.

I have installed a few of the generlinks now and they are simple and a cost effective option but do not provide the “whole home” idea, plus you need to putz around with hauling out your generator, doing the switch over, etc.

The few that I have installed, the decision was mainly based on the space available for the additional service entrance rated equipment as well as the cost of “renovating” the existing area for the room for the new equipment. Understand that there are a number of restrictions up here that do not allow us to do the same type of installs that happen down south.

If you have limited space or if the exterior of your home looks nice and you don’t want all that electrical mess hanging on the wall, then I think the generlink is a good compromise.

Cheers
John


----------

